# You really can smoke about any thing!



## viper1 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## more ice (Jun 14, 2012)

So did u take that from http://www.amazingribs.com/  or some where else?


----------



## viper1 (Jun 14, 2012)

No where really. A friend seen it some where and sent it to me to see. Thought it was cute. Why?


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 14, 2012)

There's a member on here that has it as an avatar, I don't remember who.


----------



## alelover (Jun 15, 2012)

TasunkaWitko used to have it as his.


----------



## viper1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmm! First I ever saw it and just had to post. THats a women after my own taste! LOL


----------

